# Woman, 98, charged with killing 100-year-old roommate



## Stuey (Dec 12, 2009)

http://news.aol.co.uk/woman-98-char...h-killing-100/article/20091211161721929795137
"A 98-year-old woman has been indicted in the US on a second-degree murder charge that accuses her of strangling her 100-year-old roommate in a nursing home."
Scarey. Dont mess wit great grandma


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 12, 2009)

There's a few widely variant possibilities here, so ... Ima just shaddup.


----------



## Big Don (Dec 13, 2009)

Life in prison is pretty unavoidable, isn't it?


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 13, 2009)

Big Don said:


> Life in prison is pretty unavoidable, isn't it?


 
Considering the state of some care homes here prison could be a better option. 
I think all too often old people are considered non people and the fact that we can still love, hate and even murder people when we are old is overlooked. Our bodies may be old but we are still people not inconveniences to be shut away and medicated into silence just because of age.


----------



## Omar B (Dec 13, 2009)

Wow.  Is there a word for something both tragic and hilarious?


----------



## Stuey (Dec 13, 2009)

Omar B said:


> Wow. Is there a word for something both tragic and hilarious?


 By jove, lets make one: Tragilarious!


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 13, 2009)

Interestingly, this is likely a sign that either this woman's dementia took a sudden turn, or it could be the beginning of a medical psychosis, she may have had a stroke, she might have been incited by the other woman making too much of a fuss and her waning mind couldn't handle it appropriately ... not all that uncommon in nursing homes.

While there are patients who just lie around in bed drooling and messing their diapers, there are still somewhat active individuals in nursing homes and one need remember these are small communities. Communities are rarely without conflict of some kind, even of the violent sort.

I'm curious how this will play out for the killer here.


----------



## Omar B (Dec 13, 2009)

Stuey said:


> By jove, lets make one: Tragilarious!



I'm all for it.


----------



## Stuey (Dec 13, 2009)

I am gona use it every opportunity I get! Cant imagine that will be many.

My wife used to work at an elderley home. There are some awful things go on. Those that seem fine by day turn into monsters by night. They will hit out at the assistants. Sometimes you could understand why, but it isnt always necessarily a retaliation thing. My wife and her mother (also used to be in that line of work) heard of and even saw occasionally abuse by the staff, (reported of course). Sometimes they just do it to anyone just because! I would hate to be in that sort of frame of mind.


----------

